# Happy moving



## zharko (Jan 26, 2011)

Wishing Paul a happy move and hope to see you up and running soon.

My hesitant Hamilton 505 Nautilus and a dormant for 15 years spaceview may need your ministrations in the new year.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes agreed, we can't have Paul having problems with his motions - I mean movements - - :whistling:

Good Luck Paul, call us when you've had the Fish and Chips?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Is their another thread to this?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Good luck with the move Paul. Going far or staying local?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> Is their another thread to this?


 it moved as well


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Good luck with the move Paul. Going far or staying local?


 I'm back...just...after a very stressful 4 weeks due to last minute hitches before exchange of contracts, getting our daughter settled as she did not want to come with us, and a sustained effort to downsize which involved eBay, local auction houses, freecycle and the local recycling centre.

We've moved to Dorset..after spending the last 30 years in Sussex, so quite an upheaval for me. Plus this is only Phase One of our "Escape to the Country" as we've have to move into a rental property as we had not found our ideal house and were in danger of loosing our buyers. Still, it's a very nice rental as I hope you will agree; its part of Stinsford House, nr Dorchester. And while we're here (4-8 months), we'll treat it as one long holiday!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Now that's my kind of property. Shame it's only a rental.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, all change. Looks really nice and that's a lovely part of the country. Well placed for house hunting too. Hope you get settled soon.

This gives me a perfect excuse to give to my Mum as to why I still haven't asked you about repairing to her Accutron. (She only left it with me in September :biggrin: )

When do you think you'll be up and running again?

Cheers

Andy


----------

